# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics > Charging of robots >  20-kilowatt wireless charging for vehicles, Oak Ridge National Laboratory, Oak Ridge, Tennessee, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Oak Ridge National Laboratory

ornl.gov/transportation

----------


## Airicist

Wireless power transfer

Published on Jul 22, 2013




> Wireless Power Transfer is an innovative approach using magnetic resonance coupling of air core transformers designed for today's growing plug-in electric vehicle market. This technology can provide a convenient, safe and flexible means to charge electric vehicles under stationary and dynamic conditions.
> 
> Plug-in Electric Vehicles (PEV) are burdened by the need for cable and plug charger, galvanic isolation of the on-board electronics, bulk and cost of this charger and the large energy storage system (ESS) packs needed.
> 
> With a system where you have to physically plug in there are a number of occasions where the owner could very well forget to charge the vehicle.
> 
> For stationary applications (like charging of a PHEV at home), ORNL's innovative wireless power transfer technology adds a convenience factor compared to actually plugging in which will mean that the vehicle will have a full charge every morning.
> 
> Electric vehicle charging must be safe, compact and efficient in order to be convenient for customers. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

ORNL surges forward with 20-kilowatt wireless charging for electric vehicles

Published on Mar 31, 2016




> A 20-kilowatt wireless charging system demonstrated at Department of Energy’s Oak Ridge National Laboratory has achieved 90 percent efficiency and at three times the rate of the plug-in systems commonly used for electric vehicles today.
> 
> "ORNL surges forward with 20-kilowatt wireless charging for vehicles"
> 
> by Ron Walli
> March 31,2016

----------

